# We want to Share Land in the West



## Sunny Baba (Feb 22, 2012)

*Self Sufficient Experienced Homesteaders Looking to Share Secluded property with Other Like-Minded* Homesteaders.

 We are passionate about living close to the land and growing our food. We have been growing 90% of what we eat, in a very harsh, marginal environment, high in the Rocky Mtns. and grow enough extra for our 6 Dairy Goats while they, in turn, provide our dairy products and meat. We love to build unique Hobbit type homes, using natural local materials. We also like to make our own medicine and shoes, build our own vehicles, and generate our own power. We have a small steady, life-long income, so we can be at home on the land, without having to work away from the homestead. 
 We would like to move to a gentler climate, with at least a 120 day growing season, and a property with abundant water in the form of a strong gravity-fed spring or a clean year-round creek or a spring fed pond or artesian well, any of which could be gravity fed to the gardens and homes. We want a good amount of sun, abundant water, privacy and fellow Earth-loving gardeners to share it all with.
 We have a lot of experience in finding property all over the U.S. that fits all of the necessary conditions required to create an abundant Eden in which we can not only support ourselves but _thrive_. We have a steady flow of money to make monthly payments, but not a lump sum saved for a down payment. We would love to share the stewardship/ownership with other folks that want to focus on providing their own needs directly from the Earth.
 Is there anyone out there who has access to some secluded land with abundant water, who would like to have some like-minded, like-Hearted people sharing the land, the hard work and the ultimate fulfillment that a regenerative lifestyle has to offer? Another possibility would be some older folks that might want to see their Homestead passed on to someone who would maintain it as a functioning, living example of Nature-based simple living; A living âschoolâ, that demonstrates a viable alternative to our current destructive culture through teaching and mentoring the importance of Enhancing the Web of Life.
 We prefer to be living in the western states, west of the Rocky Mtns., yet not right on the coast. We love Wild and remote land, not too close to the distractions of a major city. We have many years of homesteading skills and experience, and love to teach and inspire those who yearn to live this lifestyle. We have been caring for other peoplesâ properties for many years, and would now like to settle down and create a lush, beautiful Eden and a Space of Love. We have built many homesteads from the bare ground up, planted many orchards and abundant gardens, and have had to move away from them. We would now like to create some long term forest gardens with perennial food sources and thereby root ourselves deeply in one place, sustaining ourselves and others from the fruits of our labor. 
If you might have a similar vision, or existing situation, then letâs talk about the possibility of creating a mutually beneficial relationship where we are all enriched by working and living together while making this Earth a better place to call Home.  If you are inspired to explore this together, then feel free to contact us at: [email protected]


----------



## Canyonero (Jan 20, 2016)

Yeah, I would like all of that too. A piece of a high-value homestead property, without any upfront capital investment. 

Lots of places like that around here that meet all of your physical requirements. McElmo Canyon sounds perfect. A sweet little micro-climate.

Bring $$$. I haven't heard of any communes around the place.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Sounds great. Wish I were 30 years younger. And had a desire to live out west. Make that in the Appalachian area somewhere and I'll bet you'd have more "takers". I've thought about something similar (I have 112 acres in the Wayne National Forest) but the logistics are very daunting. How do you make it fair to everyone? 

I'm curious... why have you started so many homesteads but then lost them all? That'd be heartbreaking.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I could be wrong but the way I read it she or he was working building up other peoples property all those years and eventually had to leave as always happens. look, every year we have one or 2 like this. nothing ever comes of it. (as far as I know) most of us would prefer to own our own. it's the same old thing just couched in different terms. jmo though but what do I know. I'd never do it but I have my own properties free and clear. I do wish them luck. Moo. ~Georgia


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Google is your friend


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

and another link: http://www.hummingbirdcommunity.org/aboutus/exploring.php


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Oh, there is a lot out there..


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I knew there was some reason my hinky meter was going off right from the start. it's never been wrong yet. ~Georgia


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Oh my....


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

cc-rider said:


> SMake that in the Appalachian area somewhere and I'll bet you'd have more "takers".



Nope, we like living out here because everyone else is so far away..


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

They have posted this in several places, one of them being Permies


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

people could get taken in by stuff like this you know especially seniors with not a chick nor a child belong to them. they could lose everything they had in no time. ~Georgia


----------



## Canyonero (Jan 20, 2016)

newfieannie said:


> people could get taken in by stuff like this you know especially seniors with not a chick nor a child belong to them. they could lose everything they had in no time. ~Georgia


"We're here to help...ourselves...


----------

